

A Trivial LLVM Lisp - jonasb
http://paste.lisp.org/display/74068

======
drobilla
Author here. This is really not a useful thing at all (most obviously there's
no allocation whatsoever), and it is quite an old version. I pastebin'd it to
show to someone on IRC, certainly not to have it show up on the front page of
HN :)

Just me tinkering with LLVM, though it will probably turn into something
useful (and, ahem, deliberately public) someday... (email of course
appreciated if anyone happens to run with it).

------
jcl
I don't believe I've seen an HN post before with so many upvotes (currently
63) and zero comments. I assume some people are bookmarking it for later
review or use. Anyone got any plans in particular?

(Related: a small LLVM Scheme compiler:
<http://llvm.org/ProjectsWithLLVM/#scheme>)

~~~
Rexxar
It's may be a way to say "we want more programming/computer science links".

